# What we find at the end of toilet augers



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hair decorations a young girl flushed


----------



## SunnyDaRench (Apr 2, 2014)

My best was the Nokia cell phone about 12 years ago when they came out, and a thong in a strippers apt.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

A human life size color and look dildo......


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

repeated call back on new house. always in master bath with husband watching and saying nothing about augering white mice out of toilet. the 3rd time, wife was home and i lined them up on her counter top and told her not to put her tampons down the toilet and she is getting billed this time.. she said so he is [email protected]@king the babysitter again and stormed out. they are divorced now. :laughing:


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Those damn dental floss toothpick things. Black plastic bag once.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

a set of keys


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

A cell phone


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

A hairdresser's comb, when I showed what I pulled out she said "That's where it went!".
Couldn't believe it, but she actually tossed it back in her germicide/barbercice glass.:blink:


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

A condom. The problem was that it was on their teenage daughters bathroom. Mom was in denial


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I had my auger stuck so thoroughly one time I though I was going to pull the toilet of the flange. I kept yanking and eventually a Busch beer can came out. I had augered right into the opening.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Two beer cans three beer caps and two pair of underwear one men's and one women's.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Bloody boys underwear at a special needs camp. Still disturbing


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Sunglass and a car toy once. A red bull can another time.


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

Never came on the end of the auger bit when I smashes the toilet there was a full size glazed ham bone jammed in the trap lol


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Plenty of underwear, bottles of stuff and decorations that were sitting on the tank, or those annoying behind-the-toilet shelves, got the middle part to a mason jar lid once, and had to lift the toilet and use a shop vac to get a 2" styrofoam craft ball once. I usually find tampons and wipes get stuck further down the line. 

Oh and charmin extra strong. Gotta love charmin. Strong as paper towel, stays that way when wet. Business picks up whenever it goes on sale.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

mrjasontgreek said:


> ...
> Oh and charmin extra strong. Gotta love charmin. Strong as paper towel, stays that way when wet. Business picks up whenever it goes on sale.


I love it too, also I love wipes (actually the one you can flush) :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

ended up breaking up a slab and replacing all the underground Drainage in a bakery outlet store when our auger went through the side of the clay pipe. the culprit was the biggest pair of mens briefs I've ever seen. they were easily 4 feet wide


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

4 spent fireworks, two beer cans and some tin foil. I fished them out of the clean out infront of a welfare house that had the clean out cap busted off.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Recently pulled out a toilet paper holder. Guy dropped it in toilet as he was trying to put toilet paper on holder. His girlfriend called me for help.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> Recently pulled out a toilet paper holder. Guy dropped it in toilet as he was trying to put toilet paper on holder. His girlfriend called me for help.


Got me one of those before too!


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Why is it that people would rather try and flush something that they drop in the toilet as opposed to picking it out?

Is it that gross? Maybe I'm biased


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

It's gross for them and money for us :thumbsup:


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Nathan901 said:


> Why is it that people would rather try and flush something that they drop in the toilet as opposed to picking it out?


Beats me, Sh$t for brains= more $$$... sigh.


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Got to love when it's a rental property no one has any idea how it ended up in the toilet either.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Nathan901 said:


> Why is it that people would rather try and flush something that they drop in the toilet as opposed to picking it out?
> 
> Is it that gross? Maybe I'm biased


It took me a while to explain to my wife that the same water that she showers with is the same water that goes in the toilet bowl. 

Just misconception because they have no clue.

But I'm biased I've put my hands into some pretty disgusting things plumbing related.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

This one is a corker. Yesterday , myself , a Building Inspector and a member of Minimum housing had to calm down a situation between a tenant and landlord . Problem with kitchen sink and toilet. The WC was blocked full of nasty , spoke with the plumber who I know and said he has had issues with WC before and is going to replace it with some other work to property. Told him to get things working and come see me for permit later. Spoke with tenants and noticed the "lady" of the house had no teeth , told them they should be all set this afternoon. Plumber comes to my office later in the afternoon for permit shaking his head. Couldn't unblock toilet to empty for removal and removed what he had to get out with shop vac I guess, gets toilet outside and finds the tenants teeth at the outlet of WC. Boyfriend comes down to see what was up and see the teeth, says we've been looking for that. Takes it cleans it in sink and gives back to girlfriend . You can't make this crap up. WOW

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> This one is a corker. Yesterday , myself , a Building Inspector and a member of Minimum housing had to calm down a situation between a tenant and landlord . Problem with kitchen sink and toilet. The WC was blocked full of nasty , spoke with the plumber who I know and said he has had issues with WC before and is going to replace it with some other work to property. Told him to get things working and come see me for permit later. Spoke with tenants and noticed the "lady" of the house had no teeth , told them they should be all set this afternoon. Plumber comes to my office later in the afternoon for permit shaking his head. Couldn't unblock toilet to empty for removal and removed what he had to get out with shop vac I guess, gets toilet outside and finds the tenants teeth at the outlet of WC. Boyfriend comes down to see what was up and see the teeth, says we've been looking for that. Takes it cleans it in sink and gives back to girlfriend . You can't make this crap up. WOW Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


 I have seen how oblivious people are to health hazards but that just ain't right. Lol


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Went to a clogged toilet call with a little kid there. I asked Mom if there was a chance Jr. Flushed anything. Kid looks at Mom and says no. Pulled out a toy rubber shark.
Kid looks at Mom and says " I thought it would swim". Another time it was depends under garments


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

Imagine the thoughts running through my mind when I pulled back an uncooked porkchop. I thought it was organs or something. House keeper said the dog dropped it in there and she tried flushing it. 

Also, two cell phones. And this is a true story...not a rehashing of the old "we don't use condoms" bit...both cell phones I pulled out were not identified by the homeowners as belonging to anyone in the house. They blamed it on recent house guests. 

Magnetic fishpond fish because the little kid wanted to play fishpond in the toilet. 

Did you know that a wooden letter block is exactly the same size as the lower passageway of an American standard plebe? 

When I was an apprentice, my j-man pulled a toilet that had the hardest big log stuck in the outlet. He dug it out with a sawzall blade and dropped it into a butter bowl. He asked me to dispose of it, so I took it out to his truck and hid it under his front seat. It was a Friday afternoon on one of the hottest weekends that summer. MAN did that thing stink.


----------



## mytxplumber (Jul 28, 2013)

Me and my uncle once pulled back a ladies dildo. I wish I had a camera to see the look on her face. (Priceless) I never seen anyone write a check so face to try to get us out of there. We laughed are butts off on the way home. I have forgotten that it has been so long ago until I read this thread. Thanks for the laugh guys...


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

A dead squirrel once on the upper level of a two story house, apparently it came down the vent, and the customer said that it happened before.

other than the usual things dropped off the toilet lid, I had a customer who flushed some dead bream (they're fish), and when they stopped up the toilet she poured liquid fire in the toilet to try to unstop it. It partially boiled the fish, but didn't unstop it.
She lived in a rural area with weekly trash service and didn't want them stinking up the can, so she flushed them. She said they were too little to bother cleaning.


----------



## Kaj Paget (Aug 30, 2014)

*the best I pulled out of a toilet was Crack pipe and dlido.*

Yup two goodies out of one bowl


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Cajunhiker said:


> Recently pulled out a toilet paper holder. Guy dropped it in toilet as he was trying to put toilet paper on holder. His girlfriend called me for help.


I found 3 of those in 3 different toilets in the same house. Their 3 year old boy had been flushing them and running out of bathroom laughing. They are a pain to get out.


----------



## Coolcanuck (Jan 30, 2012)

Cajunhiker said:


> Recently pulled out a toilet paper holder. Guy dropped it in toilet as he was trying to put toilet paper on holder. His girlfriend called me for help.


Pulled one out of a toilet at the college dorms today... Schools in!


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Stuffed rabbit, when i finally pulled it out, the dad was standing there and lit up, "Son-of-a! The kids just watched Alice in Wonderland!" Wish I had a picture of it, or at least dad's face..


----------

